# I am finally pregnant, and I want to share what worked for me.



## yogadivadoc

I just got the first BFP of my life, and I know how much shocking and incredible luck must have been involved, but I want to share what I was doing to help my fertility, just in case it made the difference for me. 
I have been going to weekly acupuncture for 4 months, taking prenatal vitamins, high quality purified fish oil, CoQ10, Black Cohosh and Evening Primrose Oil capsules on cycle days 1-12 only, and Vitex every day. I also take 2,000 mg of Metformin for previously diagnosed PCOS. I lost about 30 pounds in the past 2 years on Metformin, and I am convinced that the metformin plus the weight loss and acupuncture restored my ovulations and regular periods. I practice yoga every day, sometimes only just for 15 minutes, but it helps. Very limited junk food, alcohol, and caffeine. And this past month, the month I got pregnant, I listened every night to the Natural Cycle Fertility meditations from Circle and Bloom. This company is amazing and I am convinced that their meditations helped me. (They also have meditations available for IUI and IVF cycles)
Who knows what the magic bullet was, or if was a combination, but I hope maybe this information is helpful to someone. Sticky baby dust to everyone!


----------



## UKGirl

Congrats Yogadiva, 

I just wanted to say thanks for the info, especially about Circle and Bloom as I went on to their website after your recommendation and have downloaded their free fertility relaxation mp3 which is really good considering it costs nothing!  I will now certainly consider purchasing their daily meditation and IVF downloads.

I'm already taking supplements and start my acupuncture next week so it will be interesting to see if it all pays off!  I should be chilled out if nothing else  

Congrats again x


----------



## Norma12

Hi, this is such positive news! Congrats. Did your partner make any changes aswell?


----------



## yogadivadoc

Hi,
My partner has been trying to drink a little less alcohol and coffee, but honestly, I still think he drinks too much of both. I forgot to include that I took Mucinex on days 10-18 to help with cervical mucus, and I used Pre-seed lubricant for the first time this month. Mucinex is the brand name, it is also the same as Robitussin cough syrup, or Guaifenisen. It basically thins out your mucous. I took 400 mg. in the morning and 400 mg. at night.


----------



## yogadivadoc

And UK girl, so glad you got to the Circle and Bloom web site. They are wonderful! Totally worth the money and more. I am so grateful for them. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Rabbit100

Hi Yogadivadoc

just come across your post firstly congrats on the 1st BFP and I hope it is going well. Thank you for your post and in partcular the circle and bloom details, been feeling very low and needing a way to get my positivity back so am going to give that a go.

If any other ladies reading this are thinking the same thing I found a cheaper way to buy it than going directly to their website, at the moment at least there's an advert on another forum that if you click through its currently $34 instead of $59

http://forums.fertilitybydesign.com/

Rx

/links


----------



## Salad4

Hi Rabbit100 - thanks for the tip - just got my meditations more cheaply than going directly to the circle & bloom website.  I find that meditations help me too.
Sally


----------

